# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Новости интернет-пространства  >  Microsoft собирается «убить» Windows XP2

## SDA

Не секрет, что в Microsoft не очень довольны высокой популярностью Windows XP, доля которой на рынке вдвое превышает доли Windows Vista и Windows 7 вместе взятых. Теперь, судя по всему, компания твердо решила уничтожить эту операционную систему, которая, несмотря на возраст, прекрасно себя чувствует и не собирается умирать. Все обновления безопасности отныне будут обходить Windows XP2 стороной. Таким образом, Microsoft стремится подтолкнуть пользователей к обновлению.

Цифры, полученные недавно исследовательской компанией Net Applications, показывают, что Windows XP - все еще самая популярная операционная система в мире – в июле ей принадлежало 61,87% рынка. Для сравнения, доля Windows 7 составляет 14,46%, а Windows Vista – 14,34%. При этом, темпы падения доли Windows XP настолько низки, что 50-процентного уровня она, скорее всего, не достигнет и до января 2011 г.

Это довольно плохо для Microsoft, поэтому компания делает все возможное для того, чтобы вынудить пользователей перейти на Windows 7. Официально Microsoft прекратила поддержку Windows XP2 13 июля, и больше не будет выпускать для нее обновления. Конечно, из-за того, что XP пользуется «каких-то» 60% пользователей, Microsoft не обязана продлевать выпуск обновлений безопасности, однако теперь миллионы пользователей Windows оказались под угрозой.

Раньше Microsoft пробовала различные способы, чтобы вынудить пользователей обновить XP. Она объявляла, что ни Internet Explorer 9, ни Windows Live Essentials не будут работать с этой ОС. Теперь кроме пряника у Microsoft появился кнут: те пользователи, которые не обновятся до Windows 7 (что, скорее всего, повлечет за собой покупку нового компьютера) будут подвержены угрозам malware.

http://www.webplaneta.de/allnews.php

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Никита Соловьев

> те пользователи, которые не обновятся до Windows 7 (что, скорее всего, повлечет за собой покупку нового компьютера) будут подвержены угрозам malware.


Прямо вот так ...  :Smiley:

----------


## SDA

Почти так  :Smiley:  На Windows 7, особенно в в 64-х битной версии, возможность заражение сильно падает, даже без антивирусной защиты  :Cheesy:   UAC и мизерное количество зловредов под 64-бит (к примеру руткитов под х64 пока нет) этому способствует  :Smiley:

----------


## Никита Соловьев

Верю. Но пока я не преобрету новый ПК мне и так хорошо

----------


## makedoncky

если я поставлю семерку, у меня кроме нее работать тогда даже проигрыватель не будет=)

----------


## grobik

> (к примеру руткитов под х64 пока нет)


Будут !!! :Smiley:

----------


## gizmo

Потом и ХРSP3 кислород перекрывать начнут... Хотя по сути сейчас железо дешевеет, а ХР скоро станет мало актуальна... т.к. Win 7 смотрится конечно гораздо современнее.

----------


## antanta

Что касается безопасности, пользователи уповают на продукты для защиты, а не на ось. Ибо доверия к MS в этом плане нет. О проблемах с неподписаными драйверами знают немногие. 
   DirectX - вот проблема для домашнего пользователя. Подешевеют сегодняшнее топовое железо, и все кинутся в объятия Севена. Только вряд ли стануть платить. "Они никогда не платят".
  А в организациях есть злой админ, который сам будет  патчи писать, но заражения не потерпит  :Cheesy:  . Да и денег ему на покупку сотни лицензий не сразу выделят.
  PS: Это хомюзеры до того обнаглели, что на варезниках 7 Ultimate в избытке. А вот английскую проф я так и не нашел. Даже русскую - с трудом, причем послали меня с ней. А лицензия предполагается именно про...

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> пользователи уповают на продукты для защиты, а не на ось


А зря.. ОСь + мозг = неплохие результаты.

----------


## Kuzz

> А в организациях есть злой админ,


Который поставит СП3 и не будет иметь себе мозг до 14-го года

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> Да и денег ему на покупку сотни лицензий не сразу выделят


WSUS спокойно решит проблему обновлений пираток  :Smiley:

----------


## Kuzz

> WSUS спокойно решит проблему обновлений пираток


А критические (а SP - крит) и так пойдут. Автоматом

----------


## antanta

> А зря.. ОСь + мозг = неплохие результаты.


 Я имел в виду хомюзеров. Мозг у них есть, но профессии же бывают разные. Не у всех есть даже время на отслеживание новых уязвимостей. Даже у специалистов некоторых, если быть честным.

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*




> Который поставит СП3 и не будет иметь себе мозг до 14-го года


 Ясно, что про написание патчей я пошутил. В любом случае, если про дыру известно, то прикрыть ее способ найдется.

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*

*ALEX(XX)*, а что, XP , бесплатно апгрейдится до Севен? Мы ведь об этом говорим? 
   Резюмируя, я остаюсь при мнении, что МС только подтверждают репутацию жадных ребят. И профита не будет, ибо хомюзеру на всех чихать, и у него будет пиратская Максимальная. А корпоративный не станет (ну не каждый станет) платить кучу бабла за апгрейд. "Нафик админу платим? Вот пусть безопасность и обеспечивает"

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> ALEX(XX), а что, XP , бесплатно апгрейдится до Севен?


Не-а. В том то и дело.




> Мы ведь об этом говорим?


Я думал мы о обновлениях безопасности говорим  :Smiley: 

Зря наезжают на МС по этому поводу. У каждой ОС есть свой жизненный цикл. У ХР СП2 он закончился. 
Я ж не возмущаюсь по поводу того, что жизненный цикл FreeBSD 6.2 закончился.

----------


## ScratchyClaws

> Win 7 смотрится конечно гораздо современнее.


а по мне так наоборот вин7 перегружена дизайнерскими примочками... и смотрится из-за этого не очень...

----------


## Игорь

MS напоминает Начальника Очистки гр. Шарикова П.П.:"...мы их уж били-били, душили-душили..."  :Smiley:

----------


## antanta

*ScratchyClaws*, у Вас хороший комп, могу поздравить. Я вот ставил 7 только на бюджетные машины, и особых красот не заметил. 
  А отличия в интерфейсе таки есть. Зачем? Ну надо же показать, что это совершенно новая ось. Маркетинг же. Запарили.

*Игорь*, "били-били" вроде бы не было? Или это индуцировано темой (Билли и все такое)?
  Все, учреждаю международный фонд "Выкупим МС!". Судя по количеству критиков мелкософта, деньги на выкуп (с последующим уничтожением копрорации) соберутся достаточно быстро.  Пока нет лицевого счета, принимаю пожертвования ключами на антивирусы. Symanteс и DrWeb не предлагать.

----------


## borka

> те пользователи, которые не обновятся до Windows 7 (что, скорее всего, повлечет за собой покупку нового компьютера) будут подвержены угрозам malware.


Не очень понятно, как с этим связано продление жизни ХР...

----------


## SDA

Честно, говоря не понятен негатив к Windows 7?  :Smiley:  Лично мне гораздо удобней и безопасней на ней работать и это после моей "избалованности" пользователя Макоси  :Smiley:

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> Честно, говоря не понятен негатив к Windows 7?


Ай.. Win95 vs Win98, Win98 vs WinXP, WinXP vs Win7, это вечно.. Как срач на ЛОРе

----------


## SDA

> а по мне так наоборот вин7 перегружена дизайнерскими примочками... и смотрится из-за этого не очень...


ну это на любителя  :Smiley:  при желании можно все сделать аскетично и не устанавливать на рабочий стол всякие гаджеты. Как говориться дело вкуса  :Smiley:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## ALEX(XX)

Win7 это достойная замена WinXP

----------


## SDA

> Win7 это достойная замена WinXP


Согласен. Особенно в 64-х битной архитектуре, с кривой ХР64х ни какого сравнения.

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> с кривой ХР64х


Почему кривая? Она базируется на 2003 x64. Ничего кривого там нет.

----------


## SDA

Драйвера найти трудно, с Севен таких проблем нет берет все автоматом. Это означает на 64-х битной ХР множество проблем со старой периферией. Да и использование многих программ невозможно. 
Все поменялось с приходом Висты, но это уже другое.

----------


## Kuzz

> Не очень понятно, как с этим связано продление жизни ХР...


Наверное тем, что SP2<>SP3
SP2 убьют, SP3 продолжит еще жить. А вот купить - только NT6.X

----------


## rodocop

Пусть они там убивают, что хотят. У людей до сих пор и 98-е местами живут. Главное - баланс потребностей и возможностей.

----------


## ScratchyClaws

> *ScratchyClaws*, у Вас хороший комп, могу поздравить. Я вот ставил 7 только на бюджетные машины, и особых красот не заметил.


у меня достаточно старый комп с XP SP3. Висту с 7кой наблюдаю на ноутбуках близких и коллег. В висте я в основном с настройками инета возилась, в 7ке уже не помню чего настраивала... Вид по умолчанию не понравился в обоих системах...

Но мне и переход с 98 на XP тяжко дался, повлияла только смена компа (проц сгорел) - на новом уже стояла ХРюшка.

----------


## Torvic99

> У людей до сих пор и 98-е местами живут.


А у некоторых людей даже ДОС 6.22 на 286 ХТ с 8 МБ ОЗУ и 20МБ винтом живет

----------


## pig

> 286 ХТ с 12 МБ ОЗУ


Это что за монстр? Больше базовых 640 КБ никогда на XT не видел.

----------


## Rene-gad

> Больше базовых 640 КБ никогда на XT не видел.


Точно так-с: ХТ и харддиска-то никогда не имел  :Wink:

----------


## pig

Не, винчестеры в них стояли.

----------


## Rene-gad

> Не, винчестеры в них стояли.


Точно, заклинило меня  :Sad:  10 Мб ЖД: https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikiped...al_Computer_XT

----------


## pig

Вспомнил. 286 - это уже не XT. Это именно 286 aka AT, и был в них по умолчанию мегабайт оперативной памяти.

----------


## Torvic99

Дико извиняюсь ошибси малеха - АТ, да и памяти там было 8 Мб(4 планки по 2 - сам ставил), но винт там точно на 20 Мб - и к ней подключено АЦПУ(такой здоровенный принтер весом 150-200 кг.  :Smiley:  ), и машинка в сети - года 3 назад точно печатали платежки и оборотки.

----------


## PavelA

> (такой здоровенный принтер весом 150-200 кг) + машинка в сети - года 3 назад точно печатали платежки и оборотки.


 У Олега в сети стояла подобная, но и у нас такое водилось не так давно выбросили.

----------


## borka

> Сообщение от borka
> 
> Не очень понятно, как с этим связано продление жизни ХР...
> 
> 
> Наверное тем, что SP2<>SP3
> SP2 убьют, SP3 продолжит еще жить. А вот купить - только NT6.X


Ага, если бы цитирование было нормальным, то вопрос был по поводу форсирования перехода на Семерку.

----------


## Kuzz

Перехода с XP_SP2 (изначально о ней речь). Так те, кто останутся на SP2 не получат обновлений. Можно обновиться до SP3, можно до Seven. Для MS выгоднее (и по этому в статью пишут) переход на Seven. Это ж новая система, новые закупки.. новые доходы

----------


## borka

> Для MS выгоднее (и по этому в статью пишут) переход на Seven. Это ж новая система, новые закупки.. новые доходы


Именно поэтому M$ продлила жизнь ХР с возможностью даунгрейда с Семерки?  :Wink:

----------


## maXmo

Потом ещё на восьмёрку пересаживать…

----------


## Farrey

Никто случаем не ставил семерку на 2.8ГГц, 1 Гб озу и 128 видик? Что нить кроме семерки потом запуститься?  :Smiley:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Романыч

> Именно поэтому M$ продлила жизнь ХР с возможностью даунгрейда с Семерки?


Что за бред или это новые технологии, обновление SP3 до 7, если это реально то это удобно, и что тогда получается Висту тоже можно обновить до 7? Вопрос про SP3 если обновлять то что измениться в конкретике? У меня стоит сервисное ПО лицензионное, если я форматирую диск то мне приходится покупать новый ключ, так что сделает обновление с моей структурой данных... Хотя можно сделать образ системы и немного поэксперементировать.

----------


## Torvic99

> Что за бред или это новые технологии, обновление SP3 до 7, если это реально то это удобно, и что тогда получается Висту тоже можно обновить до 7?


Наверное можно точно так же как и 2к в ХР(сам несколько раз так делал, но считаю что лучше ставить с нуля).



> У меня стоит сервисное ПО лицензионное, если я форматирую диск то мне приходится покупать новый ключ, так что сделает обновление с моей структурой данных...


А вот с этим вопросом можно и в техподдержку обратиться.

----------


## Романыч

С лицензией по обновления проблем не долюно быть.

----------


## Kaaz

это гонево вообще, потом выпустят новый виндовс, и будут убивать виндовс 7 ?

----------


## xanxan

> Что касается безопасности, пользователи уповают на продукты для защиты, а не на ось. Ибо доверия к MS в этом плане нет. О проблемах с неподписаными драйверами знают немногие. 
>    DirectX - вот проблема для домашнего пользователя. Подешевеют сегодняшнее топовое железо, и все кинутся в объятия Севена. Только вряд ли стануть платить. "Они никогда не платят".
>   А в организациях есть злой админ, который сам будет  патчи писать, но заражения не потерпит  . Да и денег ему на покупку сотни лицензий не сразу выделят.
>   PS: Это хомюзеры до того обнаглели, что на варезниках 7 Ultimate в избытке. А вот английскую проф я так и не нашел. Даже русскую - с трудом, причем послали меня с ней. А лицензия предполагается именно про...


Хм как ты искал, вот тебя любые версии, русские, английские, китайские Ж)
http://forum.ru-board.com/topic.cgi?...&limit=1&m=1#1

----------


## NRA

На вкус и цвет фломастеры разные...

Сейчас на фирме только я, несколько сотрудников и пара админов пользуется ХРСП3 про, а остальные - в7. Как сказал наш админ: "никудышняя раздутая ось, которая всё делает втихяря и не даёт нормально контролить. Короче, очередная разработка спецслужб Штатов - нахрен такое..." Если же конфиденциальность данных вам не грозит, то ИМО всегда можно настроить систему "под себя" и не лезть туда, где непонятно (в в7 по сравнению с ХРю таких "автоматизированных-неуправляемых" мест намного больше). А по возможностям... Ну не катит 16 или даже 8 гектаров по возможностям против 1,5 гига (с файлом подкачки). Да, я ещё ничего не нашёл такого необходимого, что бы не работало с х32 на 3 гектарах ОЗУ.

Хотя ИМО потихоньку будут дискриминировать (по аналогии с браузерами).

----------

